# cruise ships to hit the breakers



## shiploversa

post deleted


----------



## Stephen J. Card

GRAND CELEBRATION now at the scrappers.

Here is a very recent painting of the CELEBRATION... as new . Shows the ship departing New Orleans, abeam Jackson Square. Also wth the stern wheeler NATCHEZ. This painting will be on board the new CARNIVAL CELEBRATON - due to commence sailing in October 2022.


----------

